# Powerheads & placement?



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, 
I was thinking about adding a power head or two to my 110 African tank to increase water flow. I wanted to place one to blow along the back wall behind the rocks to stir up any crap that settled back there so the filter has a better chance of picking it up. 

What should I look for in terms of gph output, and what would be the best placement? Currently the spray bar is on the left side of the tank, spraying across the top to the right. 

Thanks!
Rich


----------

